# U.S. source for DA7700 parts?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Any good mail order vendor in the U.S. for DA7700 parts, other than Ebay (and waiting several days to win a bid)?

Because they have been discontinued, I presume DA7700 parts such as BBs cannot be ordered from Shimano???


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Try Jensonusa.com or you could try chucksbikes.com for some left over parts. I saw some cranks and cassettes at Nashbar, they might have more.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

hclignett said:


> Try Jensonusa.com or you could try chucksbikes.com for some left over parts. I saw some cranks and cassettes at Nashbar, they might have more.


Duh - you're right! I checked and a lot of places still have DA7700 stuff like BBs. Good!


----------

